# part of LCD is unused, then how to reduce the screen sice?



## vaclinux (Sep 2, 2010)

Dear Guys,
I am using dual monitor for my work, and my second screen (VGA) is just like 20 percent is just un-used. What i meant is, I assumed that a fully working screen has size (100%,100%)=(width,length), currently my screen is (80%,100%). another 20%, doesnot work, (dead pixels, or water dropped or something else). I never bother to send workshop, since it is old monitor.

So, my question: is it possible to reduce screen size, which it should be projected only to the working range of screen ? or may be put sort of a margin on second screen ? if it is possible, can I do it using 
	
	



```
xrandr
```

Thanks,


----------

